# Furry alarm clock



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

Izzy, like I imagine a lot of cats, knows when your electronic clock gadget is about to ring, and likes to pre-empt it by jumping on you and meowing loudly 'time to get up, I'm hungry/thirsty/need attention'. Iz though has a useful version of this, which is that if I hit the snooze button for a few more minutes sleep, will meow even more to remind me that laying in my sack won't get the cat food.

I've noticed this week, being off work, a pattern in something else which is very endearing. Whilst I'm noodling around on the PC, she'll start meowing, patting me with the paws (one or two, depending how frenetic her timing is), and follow me into the bedroom to slink below the bed while I prepare for night. Before jumping onto the bed and claiming her corner, or if she's in the mind for it, centre position in the bed. The endearing part this week is that being off I was spending longer than usual on the computer, and her pats and meows increased in frequency as time passes. "Get to bed, you gotta go catch me some food later!"

Though moggie logic doesn't extend to realising that running around the house like a mad thing, meowing loudly to get you to come help her catch invisible mice, may stop big cat from getting its pre-hunting sleep.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha I have a kitty alarm clock too and the LuLu clock goes off at 5.30 during weekends and holidays too. She will give me a snooze button of 10 minutes when she will return if I didn't react enough first time but after that it's like a kamikaze kitten leaping on me from every angle


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yup, furry alarm clock.  That's a real good description!


----------



## RatAndMop (May 10, 2011)

Ha ha...Yup..Kitty alarm here too. As soon as the alarm goes off and I hit the snooze, Ratty(female), will start the purr engine and lick my arms. If I put my arms under the covers and pass out she'll lick my nose..Oddly enough on weekends when there's no alarm and I sleep 9-10,she won't do it...Mop(male),being a lazy boy lays at the bottom of the bed watching all this....


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

My kitty alarm clock keeps going off at 4AM. I try to keep sleeping, but if the first purring part, which sounds like a small motor doesn't work, the next phase is the hand licking....


----------

